# Young Mum



## babeefever

Just wanted to introduce myself! Im 18 will be 19 in september, my DH is 23 Married in April!! Now expecting a New years baby Were over joyed but scared, This is our second pregnancy but hopefully our first living child been told I have an incompetent cervix and the cerclage will be done on July 11th!!

Hoping to get to know some of you and helping out with questions


----------



## Suz

:hi: Hello! Welcome To BnB......


Wishing you lots of luck for the 11th.......:hugs:and a Healthy remainder to your 9 months!!!!!


----------



## Trinity

Hiya :hi: Welcome to B&B

Good luck for the 11th July.


----------



## Tezzy

:hi: hellooo!

welcome to bnb !


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump :D


----------



## StirCrazy

Hi :hi:


----------



## ablaze

hi welcome to baby and bump!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

good luck and all the best for ur healthly nine mnths


----------



## Imi

Welcome to BnB,

good luck on the 11th 

xxx


----------



## babeefever

Thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## ablaze

ooooh just seen ur ticker!!!! so a new years baby it is then!!!!


----------



## sophie

Hi and welcome!
Congrats on ur marriage and pregnancy!
Good luck
xx


----------



## kirsten1717

welcome


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/remoteImage-189.gif to the forum!

Congratulations & I wish you a very healthy and happy remainder of your pregnancy! :hugs:x


----------

